# Email from Sirius 2 wk freeview



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Cancelled XM in the fall on 2 radios. Got an email from SXM yesterday advising freview for the next two weeks. Tuned in last night and was only able to listen to selected music channels. For the few minutes I was in the car none of the religous channels were available, only music from what I could tell quickly. I did not get to check sports channels. Anyone else get these. Is the freeview for all previous customers or do they select certain former customers to target?

Just wondering.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My sister's Honda Pilot gets channels periodically and its never been anything particularly unique (mostly the decades channels). She never subscribed as the setup fee (only through Honda at that time) was insanely high.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I canceled XM after 10 years and have not received any promo's as of yet. We have been traveling far less in the past couple of years and it really was no longer worth the expense.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I checked my other car with Sirius that I never subscribed to and the same channels are on so it must be a freeview to everyone.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

david_jr said:


> Cancelled XM in the fall on 2 radios. Got an email from SXM yesterday advising freview for the next two weeks. Tuned in last night and was only able to listen to selected music channels. For the few minutes I was in the car none of the religous channels were available, only music from what I could tell quickly. I did not get to check sports channels. Anyone else get these. Is the freeview for all previous customers or do they select certain former customers to target?
> 
> Just wondering.


The email and letter I received said that only 60 channels would be available during the two week free view. I didn't bother to see what channels would be available.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I had read the headline only, but after posting here read the contents about only 60 channels. Kind of stupid if you ask me if they want to lure you back.


----------

